# Any Bjork fans on TC?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think a lot of her music is pretty nifty. And she seems pretty versatile and eclectic. From what I have heard not one album is exactly in the same style as the other. I appreciate when artists are always pushing themselves to try new things.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like her very much. I haven't yet got the new one, but I have all of her other (regular) albums.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> I like her very much. I haven't yet got the new one, but I have all of her other (regular) albums.


Awesome! I'm kind of a newbie to her music, someone just told me about her a few weeks ago. I have really liked what I heard so far. Which album of hers is your favorite?


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

I liked Vespertine, but I have to admit I never got anything else, what can you recommend?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

violadude said:


> Awesome! I'm kind of a newbie to her music, someone just told me about her a few weeks ago. I have really liked what I heard so far. Which album of hers is your favorite?


Hard to say. I like all of them to varying degrees. *SelmaSongs* (the soundtrack to the 'Dancer in the Dark' movie) is probably my least favorite album of her, although it works well within the context of the movie.

As for most favorite, *Debut, Post, Homogenic* and *Vespertine* are all contenders. *Debut* is I guess the most accessible for a conventional 'pop' audience, although the word conventional has to always be taken with a grain of salt when it comes to Bjork. But *Debut* was a 'hit album' and it successfully integrated avant-garde and 'weirdness' into a dance-pop context. If forced to recommend just one of those four I'd go for *Homogenic* though. But as you say, her output is pretty eclectic, so it's possible that you'd prefer one (or more) of her other ones.

There are also several concerts available on DVD. *Vespertine Live from the Royal Opera House* is my favorite of those.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

skalpel said:


> I liked Vespertine, but I have to admit I never got anything else, what can you recommend?


Hmm, well like I said I am quite a new listener. From what I heard, her early albums are a bit more on the beat oriented side (kind of like popish music, but 10,000 times better than the pop you hear today haha) and her later albums especially homogenic, are a bit more instrumental and I would say maybe a little more experimental than her earlier albums. Although, I would say her music has always had a unique experimental feel to it, from album one. Again, it is hard to say since I am a new listener. Someone who's listened to her stuff longer should correct me if I am saying something totally nutty lol. But ya, I would recommend Homogenic.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> Hard to say. I like all of them to varying degrees. *SelmaSongs* (the soundtrack to the 'Dancer in the Dark' movie) is probably my least favorite album of her, although it works well within the context of the movie.
> 
> As for most favorite, *Debut, Post, Homogenic* and *Vespertine* are all contenders. *Debut* is I guess the most accessible for a conventional 'pop' audience, although the word conventional has to always be taken with a grain of salt when it comes to Bjork. But *Debut* was a 'hit album' and it successfully integrated avant-garde and 'weirdness' into a dance-pop context. If forced to recommend just one of those four I'd go for *Homogenic* though. But as you say, her output is pretty eclectic, so it's possible that you'd prefer one (or more) of her other ones.
> 
> There are also several concerts available on DVD. *Vespertine Live from the Royal Opera House* is my favorite of those.


Hehe, thats funny, I just recommended homogenic to Skalpel right below this.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like I'll go for Homogenic then! I do also actually have a reasonably early recording of hers which with a jazz trio, I think it's called Gling Glo, nothing special but not a bad listen.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

violadude said:


> Hehe, thats funny, I just recommended homogenic to Skalpel right below this.


Good job.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

skalpel said:


> Looks like I'll go for Homogenic then! I do also actually have a reasonably early recording of hers which with a jazz trio, I think it's called Gling Glo, nothing special but not a bad listen.


Yeah, that precedes even *Debut* that most consider the real start of her career. And she was before she went solo the lead singer of the Icelandic punk-ish alternative rock group *The Sugarcubes*. Crazy outfit really. They had one or two good tunes, but nothing special. They all have to start somewhere of course.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know exactly how much she creates or doesn't but it bothers me that I have found myself on several occasions vibing to a tune only to find out it is her; this is only because I don't like_ her_ at all. I guess I can't say that about her music, though.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> I don't know exactly how much she creates or doesn't but it bothers me that I have found myself on several occasions vibing to a tune only to find out it is her; this is only because I don't like_ her_ at all. I guess I can't say that about her music, though.


so you're saying you don't like her as a person? I'm confused.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

I think kv466 is saying that he finds her annoying as a person but can't help but enjoy her music - much to his annoyance! I've heard a few people say that actually, she does have an extroverted character that grates on some.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

skalpel said:


> I think kv466 is saying that he finds her annoying as a person but can't help but enjoy her music - much to his annoyance! I've heard a few people say that actually, she does have an extroverted character that grates on some.


got it. .............


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I find her an adorable eccentric.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You nailed it, Skalpel (cool spelling to a cool name, btw...unless it's the Polish dj).


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

kv466 said:


> You nailed it, Skalpel (cool spelling to a cool name, btw...unless it's the Polish dj).


Thanks! I took the name from the polish jazz sampling duo about 6 years ago and have ever since stuck with it for online forums. I'm not even that big of a fan really, I just liked the name haha.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I find her personality kind of quirky and charming but I haven't actually listened to much of her music. The stuff I've heard of her I'd rate as pretty good.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Yeah, that precedes even *Debut* that most consider the real start of her career. And she was before she went solo the lead singer of the Icelandic punk-ish alternative rock group *The Sugarcubes*. Crazy outfit really. They had one or two good tunes, but nothing special. They all have to start somewhere of course.


Actually, The Sugarcubes were a great band and Birthday was one of the most important singles of its era.






I also quite like Kukl the rather more extreme band she was in before the 'cubes. Lost interest once she started doing that irritating musical theatre schtick.


----------

